# 9 weeks old puppy sudden death...



## Figtoria (Apr 19, 2016)

OMG - That's horrifying!!! I would suggest getting an post-mortem report on her.


How completely awful!!

What area or the world are you in? Are there any diseases common in your area that she might have picked up? Was she over-heated or stressed?

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I agree, I would do a necropsy to be certain of what happened. Have you spoken with your breeder? Did they have any guesses?


----------



## Bella2 (Mar 3, 2016)

I am so so sorry for your loss. It is clear how amazingly much you loved her. 

I'm sorry I don't know what caused her death but it is very very very unlikely (impossible) that it is anything that you could have prevented. Did the Vet have any idea? 

Thinking of you xxxxxxxx


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Have you spoken with the breeder? 

Did you do a necropsy?


----------



## Parker16 (May 30, 2016)

I don't have any answers but just wanted to tell you how sorry I am that this terrible thing happened. I can't imagine what you must be going through. The worst is that it was all so sudden and she showed no signs of illness prior to the collapse. I hope you get answers. A post mortem seems like the route to take.


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

I am so very sorry for your heartbreaking loss! I can only imagine how you must be feeling at the moment. 

As a vet, here is my advice -- if you can afford it, have a necropsy performed. Your vet can surely do at least a basic one, and may or may not charge you, but if you can get access to a pathologist, that would be much preferable. 

Based on your description, the obvious thing to think is that it was related to her eating. Was she still breathing after she collapsed or was that why she collapsed? You say she did not cough, but if her airway was blocked you won't necessarily see a classic cough, but more of a vomiting motion. There are also elements of your description which make me wonder about other possibilities. First, I wonder about a heart problem (she seemed tired, and you describe pink fluid which, rather than being vomitus could have been heart failure fluid). Also, sudden collapse and death always makes me think a cardiac source. Alternatively, although less likely, perhaps a seizure? 

Nothing that you find out will bring her back, but if, as you say, you want to find out what happened, this is the best way to do that. I do not, however, want you to think that you could have done something more. It sounds as if you were right there and it progressed unbelievably quickly. Even if she choked, I not sure that even I, with my training but no specialized equipment at home, could have done anything. 

Again, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## BaileyzMom (Nov 26, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss. When our late Rottie passed at 11 years old, something similar happened. She was a little more tired than usual, then out of nowhere threw up, collapsed. She hung on to get to the emergency vet and we found out she had developed a pretty severe arrhythmia and would not survive. I know how heartbroken you must feel. I am so sorry you had to experience this, and with a young, beautiful puppy. Lexi was gorgeous! 

You're in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

What an awful thing to happen! I'm so sorry.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

The first thing that comes to mind for me is choking on a piece of kibble. I know a puppy whose owner couldn't even make it to vet's in time. She too threw up light pink vomit, but her vomiting was as they were driving to the vet and they did not think she was conscious. The vet did a table necropsy and said it was kibble, but they knew they were tossing it at her while showing off her sitting skills in the hallway, so they suspected that was what had happened from the beginning. 

A cardiac condition like (at 9 weeks) severe SAS can cause a sudden death, but of the ones I have heard of, none of them vomited- it was just fall over dead with no warning. 
I'm sure your vet could do a gross necropsy at least to check the heart and lungs. I hope you can find a way to recover from the trauma this has caused you and your family, and I am so sorry for you. It's awful to lose them after many years- and so unfair feeling to lose them with no real time under your belt. Try to find some peace- information will help with that I know.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

I'm not even sure what to say other than I'm heartbroken for you. I cannot even fathom.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very very sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful pup, I know you are heartbroken. 

The only way to know what caused her to pass is by doing a necroscopy. 
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I have no answers for you but I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry....


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

My deepest condolences on your sudden and unexpected loss. I can't imagine the devastation you are feeling.


----------



## kansas gold (Oct 8, 2007)

Brinkleythegolden said:


> I'm so sorry....


So very sorry!


----------



## Cac2868 (May 15, 2016)

I just wanted to say how heartbroken I am for you. I can't imagine how you must be feeling. I am so, so, so sorry for your loss. 
Please let us know if you find out any answers.
xo


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Im so very sorry for your loss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Please don't think you had anything to do with it, sometimes horrible things just happen. I am praying for you and your family to be at peace. RIP Lexi -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, I am speechless. The bowel movement wants me to say seizure, but who knows.

Any possible way she got into rat poison?

Was she recently given any heartworm or flea prevention?


----------



## DeborahL (Mar 26, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. It breaks my heart, she was such a beautiful dog. 

My condolences, I can't imagine what you must be going through but sending positive, happy thoughts your way.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I hope you are able to get some answers from your vet if they do a necropsy. Thoughts are with you. RIP sweet Lexi.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so very sorry. I know how heart breaking this is for you. A necropsy would help with a diagnosis of what happened to your beautiful little girl.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

How horrible. I am so so sorry.


----------



## Lexi_mtl (Jul 19, 2016)

Figtoria said:


> OMG - That's horrifying!!! I would suggest getting an post-mortem report on her.
> 
> 
> How completely awful!!
> ...



We live in Montréal, Québec. I'm not really aware of any special diseases common here... She got her first shots around 7 weeks with the breeder.




ArchersMom said:


> I agree, I would do a necropsy to be certain of what happened. Have you spoken with your breeder? Did they have any guesses?


Yes I think we will call back the vet to ask him to send her body to a facility that does this kind of procedure. 
We called the breeder and he think she might have been too excited while playing with the Kong and choked on her kibble.. But we feed her inside her crate so she wasn't running around chasing it either. 
He also suggested us to get another puppy asap so we can move on faster... I'm not sure if we are ready for this yet. 



Bella2 said:


> I am so so sorry for your loss. It is clear how amazingly much you loved her.
> 
> I'm sorry I don't know what caused her death but it is very very very unlikely (impossible) that it is anything that you could have prevented. Did the Vet have any idea?
> 
> Thinking of you xxxxxxxx


Thank you for your kind words. The vet said he couldn't know for sure unless we send her body for a necropsy and that's what we are going to do next I think. 



cubbysan said:


> So sorry for your loss, I am speechless. The bowel movement wants me to say seizure, but who knows.
> 
> Any possible way she got into rat poison?
> 
> Was she recently given any heartworm or flea prevention?


No contact with rat poison.. the day it happened, she spent most of it sleeping in her crate and we went downstairs at her usual spot for potty. 
She received worm prevention treatment along with her first shots at 7 weeks with the breeder.


----------



## Lexi_mtl (Jul 19, 2016)

Thank you all for your care and suggestions! It's comforting to know that there are people out there who truly understand what we are going through right now.
Our breeder suggests us to get another puppy asap.. I'm not sure if it's a good idea right now. It just feels wrong and weird to be thinking about replacing her already. What do you guys think?

She was my very first dog... I only spent 5 days with her but it meant the world to me :frown2:


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What an awful thing. I'm so, so sorry. Poor little thing. Even though it wouldn't bring her back, I would probably opt for the necropsy, just to try to get some answers. I just can't imagine seeing that happen. 



Lexi_mtl said:


> Thank you all for your care and suggestions! It's comforting to know that there are people out there who truly understand what we are going through right now.
> Our breeder suggests us to get another puppy asap.. I'm not sure if it's a good idea right now. It just feels wrong and weird to be thinking about replacing her already. What do you guys think?
> 
> She was my very first dog... I only spent 5 days with her but it meant the world to me :frown2:


Only you will know when you are ready. Everyone is different. Take your time. Get the answers you need about Lexi, let yourself grieve. She was only with you a week, but she was still yours and you loved her. Don't let anyone pressure you to do something you don't want to do. You'll know when it's right. Again, I'm so sorry.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope you'll be able to get some answers from the necropsy. This is absolutely heartbreaking.


----------



## balijade (May 26, 2016)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss....so heartbreaking. Will be praying for you.


----------



## MomtoChula (Jul 20, 2016)

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope you find the answer.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Lexi_mtl said:


> Our breeder suggests us to get another puppy asap.. I'm not sure if it's a good idea right now. It just feels wrong and weird to be thinking about replacing her already. What do you guys think?


I would first get the necropsy done so you know what happened. 

Yes - I would get another puppy. But on the chance there was something congenital that caused the puppy's death, I would want more information before proceeding. I assume the breeder is offering a replacement puppy. 

One other suggestion... with the next puppy, I would not use a kong to feed it. I would feed set meals in a bowl with the kibble lightly moistened to soften it a little. <= I'm not saying that absolutely your pup choked on the kibble, however this will avoid any possibility of that occurring while also really training set meal times, etc.


----------



## 4rdogs (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry..


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I was so shocked when I read this. You poor thing, your first dog too. I think what the others say makes sense. Get some answers and take your time. There is no rush. A big hug from France.


----------



## Xlionesss (Jun 20, 2016)

I really don't think it's anything you did or could have done. Unfortunately she was taken far too soon and without notice. You guys did what you could by rushing her to the vet. My thoughts and prayers are with you in this hard time, and I pray that you find comfort soon. Rest in peace little Lexi.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Lexi_mtl said:


> Thank you all for your care and suggestions! It's comforting to know that there are people out there who truly understand what we are going through right now.
> Our breeder suggests us to get another puppy asap.. I'm not sure if it's a good idea right now. It just feels wrong and weird to be thinking about replacing her already. What do you guys think?
> 
> She was my very first dog... I only spent 5 days with her but it meant the world to me :frown2:


A few years ago we surprised my daughter with a baby goat, we actually had him in the house with a diaper he was so small. He died suddenly about 6 days later. She was heartbroken, never wanted another one. Still cries about him, even though we had him for such a short time. Last year she decided to get two baby goats, best thing she could have done, we got two more this year. She now says she wishes she had gotten a new goat a lot sooner, that it would have helped her. Benji still lives in her heart, and she still talks about him often. Our new babies we bought this year, are his nieces, so she feels there is a part of him in them.

Do not feel like you are betraying Lexi by bringing a new puppy home. You still have so much love to give.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

I would get a puppy right away. You are all heartbroken and I believe it would ease your pain. It is no dishonor to Lexi, unfortunately nothing will bring her back. I say do what will make you happy! Good luck -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry this has happened to you . I do hope you bring home another puppy when the time is right for you.


----------



## JillD (Apr 14, 2016)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. I can't even imagine. Please don't blame yourself. You did everything you could. Big hugs.


----------



## azzure (Dec 10, 2011)

So sad. Hope another pup will help with your pain.


----------



## robboltz (Jul 21, 2016)

First, I'm very sorry for your loss. Please refer to this hyperlink for some informative reading from owners. Nylabone Warning: Are Nylabone Chew Toys Safe For Dogs?
The reason for the above referral is I think I noticed a nylabone in your included picture.
"http://www.caninejournal.com/nylabone-warning"
"http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/nylabone-dog-chews-recall/"
April 22, 2015 — Nylabone Products of Neptune, NJ is recalling one lot of its Puppy Starter Kit dog chews because they have the potential to be contaminated with *Salmonella*.
The recalled Puppy Starter Kit consists of one lot of dog chews that were distributed nationwide, to Canada and through one domestic online mail order facility.
The recalled product comes in a 1.69 ounce package marked with Lot #21935 and UPC 0-18214-81291-3 and with an expiration date of 3/22/18.


----------



## CedarFurbaby (Jun 6, 2016)

I am so sorry for your loss, she is a beautiful sweet puppy. Hearing this makes me so sad. I hope you can find closure with time...


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

like @cubbysan said, don't feel guilty about getting another puppy. Before i got lily, i had actually placed a deposit for another girl when she was 6 weeks. I didn't interact with her for more than 5 hours in total, and a week before i could bring her home she caught parvo and passed away. 

She was to be my first golden puppy ever, and i will probably never fall in love that instantly to any dog ever again...

I cried so hard and didn't want another puppy so soon but i couldn't handle having all the puppy stuff just laying around unused. 
it was my best decision to find myself a new puppy. lily healed my very broken heart. 

sometimes things just aren't meant to be and if it was a congenital defect, it might have saved her a lot of suffering in future. 

Thinking of you, and i am so sorry for you loss.


----------



## neve (Jul 21, 2016)

I am SO sorry. I've had my pup less than a week and I would be totally devastated. My pup was doing a vomiting/choking motion in the kitchen yesterday and I got quite scared, I opened her mouth and looked saw nothing and patted her on the back firmly. She then stopped and was ok but it was worrying. She picks up everything in her mouth, I am constantly fishing out bark, soil and rocks. 

My deepest condolences, I hope the breeder will do something for you if you wish to get another puppy. I waited a very long time for my girl and I'm completely in love, she's almost nine weeks now so this really hit home. I can't even imagine.


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

So sorry for your loss. We are about to bring home a new pup, and this will definitely be a good reminder to us to love this pup to the fullest every day. I hope you find comfort and peace soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lexi*



Lexi_mtl said:


> Thank you all for your care and suggestions! It's comforting to know that there are people out there who truly understand what we are going through right now.
> Our breeder suggests us to get another puppy asap.. I'm not sure if it's a good idea right now. It just feels wrong and weird to be thinking about replacing her already. What do you guys think?
> 
> She was my very first dog... I only spent 5 days with her but it meant the world to me :frown2:


I am SO SORRY about Lexi. My heart just breaks for you.
How awful. For me, I would get a necropsy so you know
what happened. I think it would be a tribute to your love for
Lexi to get another puppy.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Such a sad story. I hope you find out what happened. So sorry!


----------



## Max209 (Mar 25, 2016)

So sorry this happened to you and your beautiful pup. The picture you posted is so beautiful - of a happy playful pup.
The autopsy/necropsy would help give you an answer and also be helpful to the breeder and siblings.
Happening so suddenly, especially while eating, sounds like she may have aspirated/choked on her food, but certainly there are other less common possibilities too.
My little guy is now 5 months old and out of danger from Parvo, which has been prevalent in my area. His first few weeks he was not that interested in eating kibble, but now he eats voraciously, and also eats dirt, sticks, rocks, plastic - so I worry that he could choke or eat something that will not pass through his digestive tract.
About 2 weeks ago I gave him a bully stick that was about 9inches long. Within 15 minutes it was gone. He seemed fine and others had posted that it would be digested and pass without a problem. 3 days later at daycare he vomited up 6 inches of the bully stick. The 3 days it stayed in his stomach/esophagus he had a normal appetite and normal activity level. Scary what these little Goldens can get in to.
A new pup is all you can do now. I'm sure your pup would want you to have another Golden to take his place.
Sorry for rambling off on a tangent.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

For my 11th birthday my parents were going to get me a watch, Money was tight but they were going to do it. However, a guy up the lane from us (lived on a small farm) had an English Setter that had puppies and one day I was walking to my cousin's and I saw the Mama with the puppies in the yard and had to stop and play with them. He was selling them for $10 each. I went home and told my parents I wanted one of those puppies instead of watch. We were quail hunters and my dad had an English Setter and a pointer, but I wanted one of my own. I picked one out, a beautiful one with gold ears and a few gold spots. Daddy's was white with black markings. I named her Beauty. This was June 4, 1056. 

That Nov. I lost her to distemper. that was my first loss. And over the years I lost several more English Setters, two Irish Setters, 5 golden Retrievers. I had to say bye to my last golden, Honey, Aug. 13, 2014, due to lymphoma at age 13. She was very hard of hearing and I sat in front of her and held her head and she never took her eyes off mine and as AI repeated "I love you Honey, I love you Honey, I knew her ears didn't hear me becaue I could barely whisper, but I knew her heart heard me. I told my vet of 24 years that that was my last dog. I just couldn't handle losing another one. I had lost so many all during my life, and had always gotten another as fast as I could, but this time, no. He said 'Sandra, your heart will tell you what to do."

He was right 3 days later I was filling out adoption form son line for a golden at the nears golden rescue and also for a Pyrenees a the nearest Great Pyrenees Rescue. I didn't hear back from the golden rescue (and I had donated to them for years), but in less than a week, the Pyrenees rescue had contacted all three of my references (only 1 could be family) and my vet and set up for a home visit. And we were approved as soon as the home visit had been done. We went over their site looking at and reading about all the Pyrenees up for adoption. Knew we wanted an older one due to our ages. And we kept coming back to this one that had been blind his entire life, and abused his first 6 years (kept crated, caused stunted growth, staph infection on skin and ears due to sitting and laying in his poop and pee all the time, massive hair loss. His foster had had him 15 months--nobody wants to adopted a blind, older dog with chronic ear infections. His fur had grown back in and was improving. Trouble--she is vegan and fed her animals vegan dog and cat food. He had only gained 5 of his needed 30 pound during the time she had him. We knew we had to have him.

He was an amazing, gentle dog. My vet cleared up his ear infection in a week and where his ears had been so painful to even touch, he was wanting ear rubs. He loved to eat his meals out of my hand and I never felt a tooth, only those feathery lips. He soon learned to navigate our yard with barrels of rose bushes, tree trunks, fences around flower beds, the 6 foot wood fence around the yard. He was confident enough that he would trot across the yard. So very, very sadly we lost him just 3 1/2 weeks after we got him--hemangiosarcoma. But in those 3 1/2 weeks he had already gained almost 3 pounds, ears cleared up, he was so at east he would go all over the house, trot in the yard. The rescue said they would give me my money back or I could take another pyr. We took Moose, another 7 year old who is now 9. and then a few months later we did adopted, from owners, a golden who had just turned 11. Sophie is now 12 1/2/

You have to follow your heart. Our house was just not a home with fur every where, water dripped from drinking , muddy foot prints, roo, roo, roo when doorbell rang, etc. I have always thought that if you need another dog very, very soon it means the lost oen made such an impact on you that you know you just have to have that kind of love again.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

That was beautiful and oh so true. When I lost my Heart dog, Shamus, I knew I had to have another. I was fortunate enough to have my old golden breeder put me in contact with her friend. I now have my wonderful Murphy. Shamus passed April 6th 2012, Murphy was born April 20th and came home to me on June 14. It was meant to be!!


----------



## azzure (Dec 10, 2011)

My Gus was the picture of health until he suddenly collapsed on March 16th. The diagnosis was uncertain; he had fluid around his heart. The fluid was tapped and I got what I prayed for; more time with my "heart dog" Gus. He was with me for another month...the day he died he was happy and playful; chasing tennis balls into the woods as he loved to do. Then on April 13th he collapsed again, and passed away on our way to the emergency vet. Hemangiosarcoma.

On April 20th a friend told me she had seen an 18 month old Golden in a Craigslist ad. I went to see him; he was being kept in a pen with two German Shepherds, was very thin and had deep wounds on either side of his face from trying to escape. We took him home and named him Duffy. His wounds have healed; he's gaining weight and is the sweetest pup imaginable. He seems so grateful to be in a loving home. 

I know it seems silly, but I'd love to think that Gus sent Duffy to me. A new dog will help heal you, too. Best wishes.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2016)

I know countless others have said this to you by now, but I'm so so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine how heartbroken you must be right now.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

My heart is broken for you. I am so sorry for your loss. Please let us know what the vet says. Good luck with your decision on whether or not to wait/not wait to get another pup. I think it's really just a personal decision. :-(


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Lexi_mtl said:


> Thank you all for your care and suggestions! It's comforting to know that there are people out there who truly understand what we are going through right now.
> Our breeder suggests us to get another puppy asap.. I'm not sure if it's a good idea right now. It just feels wrong and weird to be thinking about replacing her already. What do you guys think?
> 
> She was my very first dog... I only spent 5 days with her but it meant the world to me :frown2:


As others have said, you will know when the time is right. Don't respond to pressure. And please stick around here. There is a wealth of information for when you do get your next puppy. And please let us know what the necropsy determines. IMO, you should be getting a refund from the breeder of at least part of the fee you paid.


----------



## harrym (Nov 13, 2010)

My father died on Easter morning at 95 years of age. The day after the funeral, our vet had to put down our beloved black lab, Lady, due to kidney failure. I was overcome, so my wife insisted that I find another dog immediately. We found a yellow lab online at a shelter about 280 miles away. Sharyl called them to see if she was still available and we made the trip the next day. However, the yellow lab didn't respond to us so they brought out Lucy, a 4-year-old black lab. It was love at first sight. We stopped at a roadside park on the way home for potty breaks, and Lucy walked at my side immediately. We had our vet check her out the next day and she tested positive for heartworm. The shelter offered to refund our money, but they would have put her down rather than have the expense of treatment [$300 at that time]. We nursed her through the treatment and had seven wonderful years with her. We had bought a golden puppy two years earlier, and the two were buddies. Amber is five now, and we love her beyond measure. I still miss Lucy, but having Amber helped us through our loss. So, yes, I would get another dog right away.


----------



## Lexi_mtl (Jul 19, 2016)

*Necropsy report*

Hi everyone, I wanna thank all of you for your messages and support. It really helped us through these past few weeks... 

We waited for almost 2 weeks to finally get the necropsy report. The diagnosis is that Lexi died of an acute pulmonary edema (buildup of fluids in her lungs). Unfortunately they were not able to find the cause of it, but their guess is that she choked on her kibbles and she tried so hard to breath that it damaged her lungs (it's the most probable cause but not 100% certain as they didn't find anything in her respiratory tract during the necropsy). 
It is very hard for us to accept what happened...  that Lexi did not survive despite the fact that she spilled the kibble out (again, all this happened in less than 2 minutes)

The worst feeling is when our family and friends (who were all looking forward to meet her) ask us about our new golden puppy and we have to tell them the sad news. In order to cope with her loss, I created an instagram page with the pictures we took during our short week with her. I wanted to share some of our memories with those who never had the chance to meet her. 

Here is the link for those who are interested in seeing more pictures of our baby girl: https://www.instagram.com/lexithegoldenpuppy/

Also, we decided to get another puppy asap, I will keep you guys updated and show you pictures as soon as we get him or her


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Thank you for letting us know the results of the necropsy. Until you first posted, I wouldn't have considered that kibble could be dangerous. How are you coping these days?
PS She was beautiful.Thanks also for the photos.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

OutWest said:


> As others have said, you will know when the time is right. Don't respond to pressure. And please stick around here. There is a wealth of information for when you do get your next puppy. And please let us know what the necropsy determines. IMO, you should be getting a refund from the breeder of at least part of the fee you paid.


I disagree on the face of it. I think if it turns out the puppy had SAS, yes- absolutely a full refund. If it turns out the puppy choked then any discount would be a kindness from the heart from the breeder. We can't control things like choking, poisoning, etc and as sad as it is, it is out of the hands of the breeder. 

This is one reason a necropsy is so important.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Oh....just read the post w the necropsy results. I am so sorry. Kibble can be dangerous. I think I posted earlier in this thread about the sweet puppy girl whose owners were tossing kibble at her and she too choked and died. I have never since her used kibble as a training treat without placing it one piece at a time at the pup's mouth. They didn't actually find kibble in her respiratory tract on necropsy,but said it was obvious that that was what had choked her and caused her death. Our bodies are so amazing- eject the offender.... but sometimes the damage done is too great. 
I am so sorry. We never know how little time we have left, but this was way too soon.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you for letting us know. Poor little pup. It never would have occurred to me that it was the kibble. Sounds like such a freak, uncommon thing. I'm so sorry. But knowing what happened is helpful.

I'm glad you are getting another pup. He or she will bring you much happiness, but never replace your Lexi.


----------



## neve (Jul 21, 2016)

I never would have thought kibble would be dangerous either - what about treats? I will never throw them at my puppy, I am glad that she takes the time to chew her treats (but she wolfs down her kibble so fast at each meal).

With my own puppy being so close in age this broke my heart to read and it's definitely making me more cautious about the possibility of choking - especially as my puppy was making a choking motion in the kitchen in week one which alarmed me (I didn't know what to do so I firmly patted her back and she was fine right after that).

RIP sweet Lexi, I know you won't be forgotten. I'm glad you have your answers, although it's pretty scary that this can happen so easily. So, so sorry. New puppy will help, it always helps, otherwise there is a hole in your heart that doesn't get filled. Looking forward to seeing your new baby when you get her.


----------



## karrielou (Feb 12, 2015)

Many hugs! I'm so sorry. Thank you for posting this, we'll be getting our pup in a few weeks, and I know now this can happen. I'd never have thought it. Best wishes for your search for a pup!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Lexi_mtl said:


> Hi everyone, I wanna thank all of you for your messages and support. It really helped us through these past few weeks...
> 
> We waited for almost 2 weeks to finally get the necropsy report. The diagnosis is that Lexi died of an acute pulmonary edema (buildup of fluids in her lungs). Unfortunately they were not able to find the cause of it, but their guess is that she choked on her kibbles and she tried so hard to breath that it damaged her lungs (it's the most probable cause but not 100% certain as they didn't find anything in her respiratory tract during the necropsy).
> It is very hard for us to accept what happened...  that Lexi did not survive despite the fact that she spilled the kibble out (again, all this happened in less than 2 minutes)
> ...


I just looked at your photos. Lexi was a beautiful little girl! I can see why you fell in love with her. 

Please make a big announcement when you get your new puppy. I do believe that new love helps hurt hearts heal.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

It just struck me that most of us don't know what to do about a choking dog, so I found this printable page. It looks pretty easy to follow. 
Lexi_mtl, I think your little pup may have been too small for any of these techniques to have been effective. (I'm not sure I'd have known she was choking, so I wouldn't have had a clue what to do either.)
Dog CPR How To


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

What a freak accident, I'm so sorry. Rest in peace sweet pup Lexi -

Happy to hear you are getting a new pup. You need some joy in your life. Post pics!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kansasgoldenmom (Jan 17, 2012)

Just wanted to say how sorry I am this happened to you. We lost one to sudden death last fall but he was about 7 years old. I can't imagine losing a baby one. You will love a dog again and some lucky pup will find their way to you.


----------



## Eabeal (Feb 9, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. Just heartbroken for you and your family...


----------



## Missing Bingo (Aug 14, 2020)

Lexi_mtl said:


> *Necropsy report*
> 
> Hi everyone, I wanna thank all of you for your messages and support. It really helped us through these past few weeks...
> 
> ...


I am very sorry for your lost. I've been through the same thing. Our cute little puppy Bingo passed away this Monday night. He is a cream French Bulldog and just start to live with us for one week.

Bingo had almost exact same symptom, vomited, collapsed, and no longer than 10 minutes he left me forever. I could totally understand your feelings. Right now I am suffering the same pain. It is like god ripe a big scar in my heart. Every time I back to my apartment, I can see my little Bingo was setting under the dinning table where he loved the most. I don't know how long will this feeling gonna exist. Furthermore, I am kinda afraid to get a puppy anymore. I don't know if I really can take care of one fragile life. 

I have watched a movie called "A Dog's Purpose", which is a good movie for a dog lover and owners who had similar experience like us. I believe, no matter Lexi or Bingo, they will find us someday in the future. Our missing and love will lead them and help them to find us. God bless Lexi, god bless Bingo and other poor cute little angels.


----------

